# Cdrecord not burning/not alowing atapi (solved)

## hollovoid7

the other day, I upgraded udev, and baselayout (im using ~x86) and now I get an error whenever I try to burn with k3b, or nautilus burn ..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-love1

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

---------------------------------------------------

now,, I can burn using NeroLinux, so I know my drive is not b0rked, and it worked before the udev and baselayout update. ive been running the same kernel 2.6.12-love1 for a while now with absolutely no scsi-emulation/scsi options period, so I do not know why cdrecord is insisting on using it when the support is not even there. I dont use cdrecord in the terminal, so I dont think I can pass arguments to k3b or nautilus to change this (or am I wrong?) my permissions seem fine, I am in cdrom, cdrw, and disk groups, plus cdrecord and cdrdao are in root,cdrw groups (was in cdrom group but I changed that to see if it was the problem, no change in outcome)   any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, as I have no clue where to even start on this.

----------

## Ma3oxuct

WTF, same problem here  :Confused: 

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.12

KDE Version: 3.4.2

QT Version:  3.3.4

Kernel:      2.6.12-gentoo-r9

Devices

-----------------------

TOSHIBA CDW/DVD SD-R1612 TB02 (/dev/hdc, ) at /mnt/dvd [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM] [DVD-ROM; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96P; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R]

_NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A 1.01 (/dev/hda, ) at /mnt/dvdr [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD-R DL; DVD+R; DVD+RW; DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96R; RAW/R96R; Restricted Overwrite]

Used versions

-----------------------

cdrecord: 2.1.1a03

cdrecord

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r9

/usr/bin/cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '/dev/hda'

devname: '/dev/hda'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

SCSI buffer size: 64512

/usr/bin/cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a03 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2005 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : '_NEC    '

Identifikation : 'DVD_RW ND-3540A '

Revision       : '1.01'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x0009

Profile: 0x002B 

Profile: 0x001B 

Profile: 0x001A 

Profile: 0x0015 

Profile: 0x0014 

Profile: 0x0013 

Profile: 0x0011 

Profile: 0x0010 

Profile: 0x000A 

Profile: 0x0009 (current)

Profile: 0x0008 (current)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1343488 = 1312 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl

Track 01: data    59 MB        

Total size:       68 MB (06:44.36) = 30327 sectors

Lout start:       68 MB (06:46/27) = 30327 sectors

cdrecord command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/hda speed=48 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data /in/install-x86-minimal-2005.1.iso 

```

I tried in both burners btw. Recompiling cdrdao now.

Workaround: Burn as root. Looks like a permissions problem  :Confused: 

What version of udev and baselayout did you upgrade to hollovoid7?

I have udev 067 and baselayout 1.12.0_pre5.

Ok, this can't be a problem with udev or baselayout. Its cdrecord (cdrtools). I upgraded from cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha01-r2 to cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha03 and the problem started to occur today. I am sure that you might have done the same. Check your /var/log/portage/.

HA! There is a reopened bug @ bugs.gentoo.org: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99657

----------

## hollovoid7

actually now that you mention it, I did have that upgrade recently, silly question but how do you downgrade to app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha01-r2, ive tried = indicator in front of it, but it still complains and wont install it. thnx for info./

----------

## rotorouter

I have the same problem using a generic kernel (2.6.12.5) on AMD64, so might not even be a Gentoo problem.

$ emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12.5-20050818C x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12.5-20050818C x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

<snip>

----------

## Ma3oxuct

 *hollovoid7 wrote:*   

> actually now that you mention it, I did have that upgrade recently, silly question but how do you downgrade to app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha01-r2, ive tried = indicator in front of it, but it still complains and wont install it. thnx for info./

 

Simple: 

```
emerge =app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha01-r2
```

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Hum, best way should be:

```

echo "=app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha03" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

then just

```

emerge -auDN world

```

this way system will not try to re-emerge anytime you do an emerge -auDN world.

----------

## hollovoid7

Thanks for the info guys downgrading worked like a charm.  :Smile: 

----------

## MetalGod

i'm trying to get a good fix for that.

looks like cdrecord isn't suidroot if you try to burn logged as root it should work perfect.

----------

## MetalGod

Ok i commited a new revision that fix all this stuff. You can start using cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha03 again  :Wink: 

----------

## Ma3oxuct

Thanks MetalGod  :Smile: .

----------

## MetalGod

If anyone got more problems with this please report a bug assigned to media-optical.

----------

## hollovoid7

thanks alot metalgod, good fix  :Smile: 

----------

